# My Horse Is Confused



## tx smoker (Dec 17, 2019)

Which way should I go?
Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2019)

Got enough horsepower or a big enough truck, just go where you want!
Al


----------



## creek bottom (Dec 17, 2019)

LOL!!! That's interesting... Sort of leaves you at a stand still...


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2019)

I'd go straight, but no more than 25 MPH !

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 17, 2019)

Ride your bicycle , then you're exempt .


----------



## xray (Dec 17, 2019)

Go that way


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 17, 2019)

There's always walking, but be alert, the world needs more lerts! RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 17, 2019)

Which way did you go?


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 17, 2019)

i'd go in reverse, they'd think your going instead of coming!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2019)

Like I said---No problem, you can cross the intersection & go straight ahead. It's a 2 way street.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 17, 2019)

Around here - horses have the right of way. So it wouldn't matter to much which way they went. 

Chris

...and they don't even have to pick up after themselves.


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 19, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Got enough horsepower or a big enough truck, just go where you want!



Oh...I have a truck with ample torque and horsepower but it sits in the garage most of the time and rarely gets driven. I was in my little Mazda CX5 when I ran into this conundrum so had to aork through it with the horsepower.

100 HP vs. 500 hp....truck wins
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 19, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I'd go straight, but no more than 25 MPH !



I've been straight my whole life but decided to go forward this time...or at least try

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 19, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Ride your bicycle , then you're exempt .



Tried that once. The power to weight ratio just sucks, especially when I'd have to peddle 300 to 500 miles a day.

That's just not gonna work,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 19, 2019)

xray said:


> Go that way



Once again Joe, we are thinking exactly alike. That's the way I chose to go.

Which ever way that was,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 19, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> There's always walking, but be alert, the world needs more lerts! RAY



I'm not sure exactly what a lert is but I'm game for trying to be one....maybe

Gonna Google "lert"
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 19, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Which way did you go?



See my response to Joe. I went that way. Sad part is that I found myself on a one-way dead end street. Don't know how I got there....

Still lost,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 19, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Around here - horses have the right of way. So it wouldn't matter to much which way they went.



Honestly Chris, I tried the horse thing once. Actually bought one that was trained to know street signs and traffic lights. One day we came up to an intersection and the light turned red so the horse stopped. A car pulled up beside of me and I heard the passenger say to the driver "hey, check out that @$$hole on the horse". I got off the horse to look, the light turned green, and the horse went on down the road without me. Damned horses anyway....

Still don't know where the horse is,
Robert


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 19, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> Tried that once. The power to weight ratio just sucks, especially when I'd have to peddle 300 to 500 miles a day.


Just a thought , since the sign says " one way " " except bicycles "


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 19, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Just a thought , since the sign says " one way " " except bicycles "



Not a bad thought but peddling through the Texas Hill Country can be grueling, especially at my age and after a few beers at my little pub   

Robert


----------

